# Gore race info - August 19-21, 2005



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

The Hangover race is going to be SWEET!!!

It is a well needed event to spice up the Gore race. Can't wait to watch!! Good Luck!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

This just in from the organizers. I will post more details, plus a detailed map for accessing the canyon by foot, shortly:

"Biggest issue is to stress that there is no railway access and it isn't like
years past. We have been dealing with the Union Pacific Headquarters in
Omaha and they are willing to play ball with us and help with the event as
long as we keep off the tracks. If we don't then the event could legally be
stopped. Gotta stress this and let people know we will have a trail to
tunnel and Kirschbaoum and only way into Gore rapid is by raft or kayak, not
on the tracks. Also at Gore people need to stay away from the tracks but we
will chat more in the next couple weeks"


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Is there going to be a tube category. Seems the cool thing to do now??


----------



## Tube1 (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know if we will get our own category, but the racxe is open to all craft. Barring any unforseen longboarding injuries, there will be two of us entering the Gore Race. I look forward to meeting some of you in person.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

When racing on a tube, are hand paddles and flippers fair game or is that cheating?


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

I "always" race hung over......heheh...the ones not hung over..are cheating..!!!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

******************

Update: 08/09/05

******************

Just a quick update on Gore 2005, after speaking with organizer Mark Joffe (RapidPulse), and Denise (BLM).

BLM will be posting an area closure map and miscelleneous restrictions sometime next week. The access map will include access by foot into the canyon from the take-out. FYI, the railroad is 100% closed for access this year. Spectators will be able to access Tunnel by foot from the takeout.

Beer. 100% of the proceeds from beer sales will go to non-profits. The list of non-profits includes: Colorado Whitewater Association (CWWA), USA Raft teams (Men and Women), and the college trust fund for Lydia Dreher (3yr child whose dad perished while kayaking Pine Creek earlier this year). Support these non-profits by drinking lots of beer.

Food and coffee. There will be plenty of food and coffee for everybody, from Saturday through Sunday morning. Bring coin for food, coffee and beer.

Camping. The BLM will be inforcing permits and camping passes over the Gore weekend. Make sure to pay for camping and parking to avoid fines.

Video and Music. Feel free to bring videos to show on the big screen. Last year's band will be playing on top of the bus, while videos will be showing under the band on the side of the bus.


Any questions, post here. I'm headed to OR in a few but can get any questions answered by the BLM or the event organizers next week.

Over,
B


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

Still looking for safety staff for Saturday. Free camping, beer coupons, cool poly top and the gratitude of the racers...Please drop me an email

[email protected]

Thanks!

Charlie


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Charlie, how many more sfety boaters do you need? I may know some folks that can help out.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Here's a map from the BLM showing detailed route for accessing the rapids by foot:

http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?p=27234

There will be no traffic allowed on the railroad tracks this year.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

*Traditional Format?*

Just a question on the "traditional format". If I remember right when Billy was organizing the race we got drunk Saturday and raced Sunday. Didn't it change to Saturday racing the last couple years enviro-action organized it. Just curious haven't raced in a few years and like to watch this event evolve.

Thanks


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

It has always been on a Saturday..since 1991,,,the first one...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I started going in '97 and while memories are a bit hazy, I believe the race was Sunday in both 97 and 98. I could be wrong, but that is my recollection.


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

Is there a price to get in like 2 years ago? I think there was a price that included camping and entry to the band and food and beer. I see the race entry fees but just wondering about camping etc.


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

Frenchy,
I'm still looking for 4 or 5 strong paddlers...If any of the Fort Crew are interested have them drop a note [email protected] or give me a call 970.390.1698. I'm looking forward to catchin' up with you this weekend.

Thanks, 
Charlie


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks Charlie, I'll try and round up a crew and give you a ring. See you in a few days.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

8/16/05 5:36 pm update

Joffe just called and said we WILL have a guaranteed release for the race this weekend. This has been confirmed and there will be at least a minimum release of 750 cfs, maybe more.

See ya'll this weekend!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

akblair said:


> Is there a price to get in like 2 years ago? I think there was a price that included camping and entry to the band and food and beer. I see the race entry fees but just wondering about camping etc.



Racers are on their own for the BLM fee. In other words, you have to pay for camping and/or parking for the day. Pretty sure you still get beer, swag, and entry to the band/party, etc.

Safety boaters get their parking/camping fees paid by RapidPulse.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

the wifey is out of town this weekend and I'd like to bring the kiddos up to check out the race. Is there easy access for a jogging stroller to get to any of the rapids? I've got two kids, both too young to hike any significant distance. I can put one on my back, but need to throw the other in a stroller. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## billbevins (Apr 20, 2004)

*Gore history*

Howdy ya'll,
The first Gore race was actually '88! Chan started it on Satudays and it has switched some since then; this really is the traditional format.
Mark Joffe and his crew are doing a great job and we owe them a big thanks.
syotr, Bill b


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

hey doc-

are ya going to make it out of the ED for the race this year? i'm hearing a WECAD vs VVH in the boatercross....



matt solomon
wecad


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

man4now & bill b thanks for the history. I hate it when my memory goes.

A big thanks to Mark, you know it'll be a good time!

I missed Dave F's post, that's what I remember too, mid-late 90's (when I raced) race on Sunday so all us river guides could stuff a few more butts down the river on Saturday.

Now I don't know who has a fuzzy memory. Me or man4now.


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

Camping at Pumphouse I beleive is $5 a site..per nite...otherwise..It is all FREE...just have to pay for beer....I'll be beer tending Friday night...come say high....


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

J -

You'd probably have a tough time getting in there with the kids. I've only hiked it only once but a stroller is definately out. The trail starts out as a dirt foot path, but about mile in starts to desintigrate. There were some steep areas. By the time you get to kirschbaum, the trail ceases to exist and your scrambling over uneven river rock.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

"Lydia Dreher (3yr child whose dad perished while kayaking Pine Creek earlier this year)"

huh? where do you get your information?

dan


----------

